# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Un experto asegura que el cambio climático provocará escasez grave de agua en Andalucía Oriental y la desaparición de Doñana

## Embalses

*Un experto asegura que el cambio climático provocará escasez grave de agua en Andalucía Oriental y la desaparición de Doñana* 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El catedrático de Física Aplicada de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares y experto en Cambio Climático, Antonio Ruiz de Elvira, advirtió hoy de que si no se ponen en marcha de modo inmediato medidas paliativas, el cambio climático provocará la escasez "grave" de agua en Andalucía Oriental y la desaparición de Doñana como Parque Nacional.

Ruiz de Elvira, que participa durante estos días en el primer curso de Especialista en Mercados de Carbono organizado por la Fundación Focus Abengoa, explicó a Europa Press que, aunque los efectos del cambio climático que se perciben en Andalucía no son "irreversibles del todo", si no se hace nada por solventarlos, la parte oriental de la comunidad sufrirá "problemas graves" en el suministro de agua y, por otro lado, se resentirá por la "subida preocupante" del nivel del mar.

Así, aclaró que, en el caso "probable" de se produzca el deshielo de Groenlandia, el nivel del mar subiría unos siete metros, lo que anegaría "lógicamente" toda la zona de la Bahía de Cádiz, a cero metros del nivel del mar, así como la costa de Huelva e incluso Sevilla, esta última a sólo tres metros sobre el nivel del mar, donde el agua llegaría "por encima del altar mayor de la Catedral".

Igualmente, las consecuencias de este fenómeno climático llegarían a Doñana, la cual "desaparecería como Parque Nacional", según indicó el catedrático. "Los deltas y las marismas son dos de las zonas más delicadas del Planeta y, en el caso de Doñana, el cambio climático podría suponer la progresiva desertización de la zona, así como su inundación ante una hipotética subida del nivel del mar", abundó.

Además, Ruiz de Elvira explicó que estos cambios provocarían el "desajuste" de la fauna que habita el espacio natural y su posterior traslado a otras zonas, lo que implicaría la "desaparición de Doñana tal y como la conocemos hoy como Parque Nacional".

Los efectos de este cambio global pueden apreciarse ya en Grazalema, según el catedrático, la "zona de España donde más ha llovido en los últimos años y en la que han descendido las precipitaciones en un 20 por ciento desde los años 50", así como en la deforestación, que, "aunque en Andalucía no es tan grave como en otras regiones, es un fenómeno evidente que precisa de un esfuerzo mucho más intenso del que se está haciendo por reforestar".

UNA "OPORTUNIDAD" PARA SALIR DE LA CRISIS

Ruiz de Elvira lleva varios años intentando convencer a la ciudadanía y las empresas de que el cambio climático es una "realidad" frente a los que "niegan su existencia o minimizan sus consecuencias". Así, el catedrático advierte de que, entre otras cosas, este fenómeno puede traer consigo la "inmigración masiva de la población del Sur del Sahara a España" o el deshielo del Polo Norte, con la consiguiente inundación de la costa y la destrucción de todo el patrimonio construido.

Por ello, se mostró convencido de que el fomento de las energías renovables y la reducción de emisiones de co2 debe de ser una apuesta "prioritaria" por parte de la Administración Pública, y puede suponer, además, "una de las mejores oportunidades para salir de la crisis económica".

Pero, para tal efecto, es "necesario" que el Gobierno comience a actuar de "forma decidida" y de "una señal clara a las empresas de que pueden ir en esa dirección", apuntó, refiriéndose al caso de Fertiberia en Huelva, a la que el Gobierno andaluz "no da ninguna señal para que deje de contaminar, sólo rodeos".

En este sentido, señaló que la promoción de energías renovables, como toda nueva industria, "exigiría nuevos puestos de trabajo para mucha gente y una de las mejores oportunidades para salir de la crisis económica, fomentando, a la vez, la sostenibilidad medioambiental". "Realmente, no entiendo cuál es la disyuntiva de las empresas energéticas --apuntó--, pues invertir en energías limpias no es más caro que hacerlo en las tradicionales y, además, garantiza las ganancias durante mucho más tiempo".

No obstante, para Ruiz de Elvira la crisis medioambiental existente "es mucho más preocupante" que la financiera, pues las crisis financieras "se acaban y suelen hacerlo pronto, como ocurrió con la del 29, que sólo duro siete años", mientras que la medioambiental puede durar, si no la corregimos, "más de 1.000 años".

----------

